# Real Housewives Havanese?



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

So I was watching the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills (I know.) and this awful woman planned the most ridiculous party for her young daughter, complete with a diamond barbie necklace as a gift only to be upstaged by her husband and his gift of a puppy-do you think its a Havanese? I linked to a page with a video of the pup-I think its a strong possibility-or maybe its a Bichon.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...s/its-my-party-and-ill-spend-if-i-want-to-pt6


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

It's a cute puppy-I thought Maltese when I saw the episode.

I am a fellow Real Housewives watcher-of all versions(and love them). So if you're embarrassed, I should be mortified.

And doesn't every little girl get diamonds and puppies on their birthday??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:

Umm..You can tell my vote since it is the only vote sooo far! Hilarious.

And I bet the nannies, housekeepers, butlers and staff will be tending to the dog...sad.

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

More pics of the puppy and $60,000 party at the Houdini estate:

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ow-shots/episode-4-its-my-party-and-ill-spend


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Umm..You can tell my vote since it is the only vote sooo far! Hilarious.
> 
> ...


I guess her husband filed for bankruptcy a few years ago. You can see why when they spend like this. Poor Snowball.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw the show and thought it was a bichon or maybe a mix or something. I also have to say that I thought the woman looked very stupid. The party wasn't even about her kid. She was posing for pictures and it was "all about her". I felt sorry for the little girl. She wanted no part of it and left with her nanny. Hopefully the nanny can teach the girl something--because the egg donor is a really poor excuse for a "mother."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw the episode too and can't really say I thought it was a havanese. Talk about conspicuous consumption. That was the most assinine party for a four year old I've ever encountered. The child was not the star of that show and was not a happy camper . . . till her daddy gave her the puppy. I thought that was the only good thing about it. Kyle's party for her daughter was so much more of a kid's party and it was a bargain . . . at only about $20,000 (?).


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Feeling a little queasy after viewing that display! Although that show can be a guilty pleasure. 4 year olds and diamonds, embarrassing. I'm thinking Maltese or Bichon?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Great Guys! I haven't watch this group of housewives. Now I gotta watch this episode (I checked...it's on at noon.) and after watching one episode, I'll probably be hooked. Currently, I ONLY watch the New York (Favorite!) and the New Jersey girls And while we're on the subject...does anyone who watches New York, know what kind of dog Bethenny has? I've always been curious bout that. Anyway, from noon til one I'll be checking out the birthday party. From one to two, there's another episode...probly watch that too...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have no idea what it is, would guess it is one of those teddy bear dogs (designer dogs to go with designer jewelry). What I do have an opinion about is that talking about this tv show and admitting that we watch is a lot more fun that talking about puppy mills.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Oh Great Guys! I haven't watch this group of housewives. Now I gotta watch this episode (I checked...it's on at noon.) and after watching one episode, I'll probably be hooked. Currently, I ONLY watch the New York (Favorite!) and the New Jersey girls And while we're on the subject...does anyone who watches New York, know what kind of dog Bethenny has? I've always been curious bout that. Anyway, from noon til one I'll be checking out the birthday party. From one to two, there's another episode...probly watch that too...


You mean Bethanny's killer dog, the one who likes to bite people? It is cute though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Diamonds at 4 years old? Really? I can't remember much from my 4th year of life, lol..maybe someone should've given me diamonds that young, I surely do love diamonds, and sapphires, and emeralds..and Topaz..lol

I haven't watched this show, but I"m assuming they are just as pretentious as the other housewives..

IT kinda looked like a hav, but like a maltese, too..maybe a mix? IDK, if there's another shot of the puppy at a different angle maybe it would be more hav like..

Kara


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

I watch this show too!!! I would guess it was a designer dog too, like a malta poo or something like that. I was thinking when she went to NYC who was going to be taking care of that dog? Oh yeah, she's got those nannies and housekeepers!!! 
And her lips!!! So un-natural!!! 
I am hooked on all the housewives!!! Oh and Bethanny's dog, I think I looked it up and it's not a havanese.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Bethenny has said on the show (Season 2?) that Cookie is either a Lhasa or Shiz zu mix, some kind of mutt-I cant remember which one. She looks way too big to be a Hav. 

That birthday party was so embarrassing to watch, especially during the "improptu" photo shoot for the mom!-and Kyle really hit Housewives gold when it made her extravagant party for her adorable daughter look down to earth and wholesome. I was excited for the Beverly Hills version, and like them all except I can't ever really get into Atlanta. I liked New Jersey because those women actually spend time together so its not as artificial feeling. Dc was the Salahi show.

Meghan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LilyMyLove said:


> Bethenny has said on the show (Season 2?) that Cookie is either a Lhasa or Shiz zu mix, some kind of mutt-I cant remember which one. She looks way too big to be a Hav.
> 
> That birthday party was so embarrassing to watch, especially during the "improptu" photo shoot for the mom!-and Kyle really hit Housewives gold when it made her extravagant party for her adorable daughter look down to earth and wholesome. I was excited for the Beverly Hills version, and like them all except I can't ever really get into Atlanta. I liked New Jersey because those women actually spend time together so its not as artificial feeling. Dc was the Salahi show.
> 
> Meghan


The Salahi's are scary. I don't think they'd know truth from fiction if the fell over it. The Jersey girls are a little bit scary sometimes, with Teresa's mouth and lunging a bit far out. I love Caroline, even though I think she occasionally does some strange little things with her kids, and I love to watch the New York show. As for Atlanta, does anyone think it's time for someone to tell Kim that not only isn't she a singer, she can't even carry a tune. But, I don't watch any of those shows.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> The Salahi's are scary. I don't think they'd know truth from fiction if the fell over it. The Jersey girls are a little bit scary sometimes, with Teresa's mouth and lunging a bit far out. I love Caroline, even though I think she occasionally does some strange little things with her kids, and I love to watch the New York show. As for Atlanta, does anyone think it's time for someone to tell Kim that not only isn't she a singer, she can't even carry a tune. But, I don't watch any of those shows.


ound: That Kim is just unreal isn't she? Sleeps with a married man (For money?) and big fake boobs...can not sing at all(I am equally that bad) and does this girl not have one caucsian friend? I love Nene....she is one outspoken chick!

I never liked the DC ladies much..but I tried to watch. I guess that anorexic blonde must be the Salahi's? Yikes! Scary.

New York has always been my favorite...and I love Bethany. I was thrilled to see she finally got married and had a beautiful baby girl. I was sad however to see that her and Jill never repaired their friendship. Jill was my favorite on season 1....I'm not sure what happened to her..but she turned into a real "b" and that countess is as "fake" as they come...acts all high and mighty.uke:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And the Countess has no singing skills either!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I shamefully watch every geographic location of the housewives, including the "Watch what happens" with Andy Cohen afterward. Tonight is Atlanta. Last viewing I managed to eat half a container of Nutella and graham crakers. I am ashamed.
I thought the puppy was a maltese or a mix-hard for the untrained eye (mine) to tell at that age. Good grief-these birthday parties are getting nuttier by the year. I don't think little Kennedy gave a hoot about the diamond necklace. I bet she would have been happier with a pack of $2.00 Playdoh.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> I shamefully watch every geographic location of the housewives, including the "Watch what happens" with Andy Cohen .


Me too! I love Watch What Happens.

You're on your own with the Nutella and graham crackers though


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is such a fun thread. I seldom watch...but do if I get a chance. Years ago someone I worked with had a party for his 5 yr old. I show up with my kids and I'm in jeans. The other adults were in evening dress and the kids were sent into a room with a clown and their maid. I was outraged and sorry for their child. Two years latter the wife moved in with a producer and sent the kids to boarding school in Europe. Oh yeah everyone thought I was the baby sitter for later. This was in Rolling Hills, CA.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> This is such a fun thread. I seldom watch...but do if I get a chance. Years ago someone I worked with had a party for his 5 yr old. I show up with my kids and I'm in jeans. The other adults were in evening dress and the kids were sent into a room with a clown and their maid. I was outraged and sorry for their child. Two years latter the wife moved in with a producer and sent the kids to boarding school in Europe. Oh yeah everyone thought I was the baby sitter for later. This was in Rolling Hills, CA.


Yikes!!

I would've worn jeans, too...i wonder why some people even have kids if they don't want to raise them and be with them. I couldn't send mine to boarding school for selfish reasons, I'd miss them tooo darn much 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you. I get so attached, I would have been happy when he got married if they would have moved in. ound:


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

You did not just go there! I love the RHWOBH. I'm not ashamed to admit it. DH is hooked too!!! I love Lisa, Adrienne, and Kyle. Camille is incredibly neurotic. She's lost touch with reality and it's sad she doesn't realize it (and how she comes across to others). Kim is living in the past; she never developed the ability to associate with others and fcannot orm relationships in the present. Taylor seems rather harmless if quite self-focused. Haha - now to the question at hand -for my two cents the dog is a Maltese.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Adrienne, she's so real and unassuming for someone who grew up in such wealth, and I love Lisa. Her love for her family radiates like a beacon. I like Kyle and I feel a little sorry for Kim. I think she was isolated so much as a child that she doesn't have the wherewithal to immediately bond to her peers. I'm not sure what to make of Taylor yet, though for some reason she seems to feel unworthy of her husband, who I suspect will leave her at some point and Camille, well she's another story altogether. There is no doubt in my mind that she basked in the reflected glory of being Kelsey Grammer's wife, though that in and of itself boggles the mind. She must be very (the dreaded word) insecure to have to shout to the world that you have seven homes and four nannies to take care of two children.

Tune in again next week for the sequel.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that she basked in the reflected glory of being Kelsey Grammer's wife, though that in and of itself boggles the mind. She must be very (the dreaded word) insecure to have to shout to the world that you have seven homes and four nannies to take care of two children.


I know this rant probably belongs on the Bravo site but it's too fun to resist. Camille thinks she's 30% busier than normal people?! She's delusional. Obviously, she has NO CLUE what it's like to work at a demanding job, raise kids, clean and cook, pay the bills, etc...etc...etc... by herself or with just a spouse for help. She's always clutching her head and profusely thanking people for helping her because she's just soooo busy and overwhelmed- delegating work to everyone she employs.

Kyle nailed it on the head, Camille is totally insecure. In the NY scene where she greats Kelsey it's so obvious she is uncomfortable being alone with him and is unsure how to interact with the kids. That pillow fight scene is kind of sad because you can tell just how uncomfortable she is being with her family.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django and i love all the housewives!!! we snuggle and watched episodes on TIVO. i thought the little white pup was a maltese.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just started watching Housewives when i was sick on vacation without my tivo. it was the only interesting thing on, and i got hooked! the first episode i watched was the last one of the dc group. Then, i started watching ATL. I LOVE Nene! She's so funny! This Beverly Hills group is unreal! Lisa and Adrienne seem to be the most "normal." Camille had to have slept with the tennis guy who "just happened" to be in Vegas at the same time that they were. And Taylor should file a medical malpractice claim against the plastic surgeon who made her look like the joker.

I LOVE crap TV!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I just started watching Housewives when i was sick on vacation without my tivo. it was the only interesting thing on, and i got hooked! the first episode i watched was the last one of the dc group. Then, i started watching ATL. I LOVE Nene! She's so funny! This Beverly Hills group is unreal! Lisa and Adrienne seem to be the most "normal." Camille had to have slept with the tennis guy who "just happened" to be in Vegas at the same time that they were. And Taylor should file a medical malpractice claim against the plastic surgeon who made her look like the joker.
> 
> I LOVE crap TV!!


ROFLMAO


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Who's watching tonight??

I just turned it on and of course the mom is bringing the daughter to the doctor saying she is allergic to the dog. Isnt it a maltese or something? She would have to have a pretty severe allergy to react to it...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it was interesting that the doctor said she was allergic to the dog without testing anything. Yikes!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Of course I watched! As if we needed anymore reason to dislike Camille?! That woman is just not normal. I think it's interesting that in all of Kelsey's interviews he discusses the difficulty of marriage "per se". I wonder if that 's creative editing and they found those clips post break-up? If Camille knew what Kelsey was saying then the writing was on the wall. Also, her relationship with her male "friend" is clearly charged. You do NOT hug like that, get in each other's space like that, look in each other's eyes like that and spend time together like they do without (at least the desire for) an intimate relationship. Taylor appears to be heading for divorce. Kim is coo coo. Love Adrienne, Lisa and Kyle. 

As to the dog - the point of this forum ;-) - kids who have dog allergies will quickly develop symptoms. The symptoms are very common. Her body may or may not adjust to the dog over time. If the allergies are severe, I agree with Taylor that it's unfair to ask a child to take medication or allergy shots for years and years. She has her daughter's best interest at heart - although I'm sure she also wants to prove her husband wrong!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think she's way too quick to blame the allergy on the dog. She's anxious to get rid of the dog she never wanted. Even if it's related to the dog, could it be the shampoo they use or some other grooming product. Most people would investigate thoroughly before dumping the dog.


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, thanks guys. I read this thread this morning and have now watched all the BH episodes that are On Demand. Haven't watched any since Real Housewives of Orange County. Right now Kyle & Lisa are being hypnotized prior to flying to NY. That puppy is cute! Kennedy's party was sad, the one Kyle threw seemed sweeter and cozier.:hug::hug:
Liz


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that Snowball is a Malti-poo. I read that somewhere on the internet that the dog ended with a Poo name.

I sorta compared the 4 year old birthday party for Kennedy with my grand daughter's. Amelia only had hers in a 'Gymnasium' in Soho New York. She didn't give out Barbie necklaces but little goody bags and balloons. The kids had an absolute blast. 

60,000 dollars for a 4 year old birthday party is off the charts. But that party wasn't for her. It was for her over the top mother. 

12,000 (Kyle's) was more for the kids but then again this too is over the top, don't you think?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The site for the pup is not available....so, I can't see.....anyone else have a picture of the dog? I want to vote too!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I finally got to watch the latest episode today and my first thought was that Taylor did something to cause the rash just so she could be proven right. It was like she was trying to coach the doctor who was all to happy to agree without any testing. I'm half kidding, but she's so self centered I would not be surprised.

Linda-I think you're just going to have to start watching the show with us just so you can vote in the poll!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

RESULTS ARE IN!!!!

Taylor said last night on Watch What Happens that Snowball is a Maltese. Must be some extremely severe allergies.....


----------

